# Super budget gaming pc for 8k



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys,
my plans to buy the 40k gaming monster just got postponed for the next year
so, i am looking to buy a pc that would serve me these 6 months.
i am not looking for any future proofness here(That aint just possible sire!!)
just plain old VFMness!!
1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Gaming,downloading

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
8k!!

4. Planning to overclock?
No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Windows xp
Ubuntu 10.04LTS

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
minimum

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?
15"@1024x768

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? 
6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
In less than 1 Weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
no(i would be very very lucky if i get present proof with this budget!!)

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig?
Already have a Samsung 15"CRT Monitor@1024x768
I ball 2.1 speaker system

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
Will buy from Kolkata or Asansole
i live in West Bengal

14: Which hardware component are you looking to buy (component name). If you have already decided on a configuration then please mention the (component brand and model) as well, this will help us in fine tuning your requirement
.
i require everything except the monitor,speakers,ups
An entry level discrete graphics card on the cheap(dx10)

p.s.
i can stretch the budget to a max of 1k more
please dont overstretch from the 8k target!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

you wont everything thats in the cabinet???..
then my suggestion save up some more dont waste 8k.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

c'mon yaar,
surely something is possible!!
how about the athlonIIx2 245
and compatible am2+mobo in 5k for starters?
write the lowliest config that crosses your mind!!
dont include the dvd writer and the caby itself(hopefully they can be reused)

Help me out here man!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

trying hard......
*which psu you got???....*
leave hdd also


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

i wont waste money on the psu
i will put any generic 400w psu the dealer shows me in 400-500 bucks

p.s. 9400 gt 512 mb costs 2500 bucks!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

ok this will do--

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Biostar A780L3 @ 2.6k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
Palit GF9500GT 512MB DDR-II @ 2.7k

Total - 10.6k

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

*a 300w psu will be more than enough...*


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

i dont need ddr3
ddr2 will suffice
any chance getting a cheaper ddr2 mobo ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> c'mon yaar,
> surely something is possible!!
> how about the athlonIIx2 245
> and compatible am2+mobo in 5k for starters?
> ...




ok,5k for cpu & mobo leaves...what...3 k for psu,ram,hd,& a gpu (dx10, mind u).

M doin this sort of thing for the first time, but there goes the best gaming/downloading rig for EIGHT THOUSAND RUPEES.

CPU - AMD Sempron 140 @ 1600.
MOBO - any FOXCONN AM2+/AM3, DDR2 MOBO (foxconn makes 'em cheapest) @ 2K.
Memory - kingston 512 MB/1 GB DDR2 RAM Stick - 900
HD - 40 GB Seagate @ ~1k
PSU - ANYTHING thats square & has wires comming from end of it. (supercom dont-kno-what-volt-warrantyless-hazardous power supply unit) @ 400
GPU - NA / XFX 8400 GS (450 Mhz) @ 1800 last i checked
CABINET - NOT REQUIRED /keep it at open/cover it with cardboard box/ steal one from nearby computer acadamy.
(anything u can get cheap for 500 bucks)
keyboard-mouse- steal one from nearby computer acadamy / buy anything thats under 600 rupees.

TOTAL - 8800 (INCLUDING the keyboard-mice-cabinet you couldnt steal)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm............get this then---

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Asus M2N68-Plus @ 2.1k
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.9k
Palit GF9500GT 512MB DDR-II @ 2.7k

Total - 9.5k

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

@ toad_frog
op wants to game..a single core proccy with 1gb ram and 8400gs will not be enough


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> ok,5k for cpu & mobo leaves...what...3 k for psu,ram,hd,& a gpu (dx10, mind u).
> 
> M doin this sort of thing for the first time, but there goes the best gaming/downloading rig for EIGHT THOUSAND RUPEES.
> 
> ...






man i seriously laughed
damn i cant get more than 10k

i am going to rob the nearest bank in my town!!
who's with me?
jas can i count you in on my little plan?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 2, 2010)

What i gave is the perfect way to flush 8k down the toilet.

If i were your brother, i'd slap you.
Say what, use that 8k to make a 6 months all time account at a cyber cafe, & use their pc. Shift your bed & stuff & all.

Other opinion, rent a pc for 8k. (or cheaper)

*buy second/third hand rig.

*admit your self in some sort of yoga/military camp for 6 months

* get a cell phone & use crappy gprs to download at .2kbps.

*steal

* (please insert some funny suggestion here)

really dude, i am about to a buy a gpu costlier than that.
Ppl have psu @ 10k.

Please, save your money to save that regret ur gonna have later.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i dont need ddr3



 you got 8k budget. and Jaskanwar tried his best push in a DDR3 mobo + ram.



toad_frog09 said:


> ok,5k for cpu & mobo leaves...what...3 k for psu,ram,hd,& a gpu (dx10, mind u).
> 
> M doin this sort of thing for the first time, but there goes the best gaming/downloading rig for EIGHT THOUSAND RUPEES.
> 
> ...



its was like a super rofl. the PSU description just rocks. "anything thats square & has wires coming from its end". 

he can get a kb+ mouse for 200 bucks (2nd-3rd hand Chinese goods)

@sourav, i2 laughed. thankfully parents not at home else they would have though their son went crazy 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hmmmmmmmm............get this then---
> 
> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> Asus M2N68-Plus @ 2.1k
> ...



best is drop that card. get 2Gb DDR2 & a 785G mobo.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 2, 2010)

@jaz, i kno sir, but dude, i took it as challenge...8k..nothing more.
Wel he says he has an nvidia 9xxx g-card.
So thats saved.
Btw, that rig can run gta-san andreas at mid.
What more can you expect from a 8k rig.
Altho, this post is awesum, challenging..but awesum...


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hmmmmmmmm............get this then---
> 
> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> Asus M2N68-Plus @ 2.1k
> ...



now this is what i am talking about jas
hey, just a thought 
do you think the ati hd 4200 igp would be able to handle half lfe ep2
doom 3, fallout 3 at my screen resolution of 1024x768?
if yes, then i can cut on the discrete graphics
this is just a temporary solution for 6-7 months
i am not going to play crysis for the matter!!
just some old timers between 2004 and 2008

thanks jas
you seriously rock man!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hey, just a thought
> do you think the ati hd 4200 igp would be able to handle half lfe ep2
> doom 3, fallout 3 at my screen resolution of 1024x768?
> if yes, then i can cut on the discrete graphics
> ...



played Half Life & Episode 1 (episode 2 rar file corrupted. part of Orange Box) at 1024X768 & everything set to low in Radeon Xpress 200 with 1Gb DDR + P4 3Ghz just a month ago. no hangs. runs just flawlessly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

as you are getting a temporary rig.....go for 9500gt...


BUT I STILL SAY DONT WASTE MONEY

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

sam yar he is getting a temp rig not something futureproof which he can use for future upgrades....so a 9500gt from me..


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

sammy
dont just sit on your arse and grin !!!
do something man!!

i feel like killing some one tonight
hey, you wanna rob a bank with me?(the sbi one near my house!)
i think jas is with me!!
hey toad can you arrange some guns?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 2, 2010)

I made hl2-e2, fallout3, doom3, gta-sa, & futurecop run on my old rig.
It ws intel celeron (2.6 ghz, oc'd at 2.8 ghz <hehe>),8400 gs & 2 gb ddr2 ram.
Listn what jaz bhai says & u'l do just fine.
All the best.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> M i getting swayed from point here??


c'mon no more jokes man!!
i need the config by tomorrow!!
can hd 4200 game on half life series and fallout 3 or not?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

ok, where to meet for planning for bank robbery..
:C_ninja::C_ninja:

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

why hd4200 
are you going to use this rig's components when you get a new one
if not then 9500gt way to go..


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

the money wont get wasted!!
'cause this rig will be used by dad for his work once i get the new rig!!

anyways wanna hear the config of my original rig?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

ya sure.....


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

hey where did sam go jas?
arre dont worry toad relax man!!
just bring the ak's(m4 are way too unreliable)

my great jurrasic age rig
the lost world presents:

tantana tanatana!!:eeksign::eeksign:

pentium4 2.4 ghz
asrock 845 mobo
512mb ddr ram
40 gb seagate hd
lg dvd writer
i ball 2.1 speakers
microtek 300w psu
microtek cabby
some cheapo keyboard mouse


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

what a rig saurav..........just CLASSIC


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

man it is from the era of classics like shakespeare, for all i care!!

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

hey the mobo is pcie 1.0!!
no pci2.0 available?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

Which mobo?


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

the Asus M2N68-Plus @ 2.1k you suggested!!
it is pcie 1.0!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hey where did sam go jas?
> arre dont worry toad relax man!!
> just bring the ak's(m4 are way too unreliable)
> 
> ...


u cant beat mine(the old one)

AMD athlon 64 2.00ghz
asus cheap mobo
1gb ddr1 ram(slow as snail)
local cabby and super local psu
80gb hdd
samsung dvd writer that opens when u push button but closes when u punch its face

*wanna buy it???*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

no problem 9500gt will work...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 2, 2010)

that pentium rig will give you 5000 fps in crysis 2 , but the thing is that it will all be after the decimal.

bhai mere tum bank lootne ki soch sakte ho , 8 hazaar ruppe jalaane ki soch sakte ho. to ek bat batao why cant you deposit the money in the bank and enjoy interest?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

9500gt is compatible on both pcie 1.0 and pcie 2.0


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

are bhai koi meri rig kharid lo


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> samsung dvd writer that opens when u push button but closes when u punch its face
> *wanna buy it???*




Hey piyush,
i'll buy it for 2k
and pair it up with my pc
and then hope to hell they make babies(which hopefully will be crysis munchers)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

make it  3 and i am ready when u are


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Hey piyush,
> i'll buy it for 2k
> and pair it up with my pc
> and then hope to hell they make babies(which hopefully will be crysis munchers)



so here someone has finally started FAMILY PLANNING FOR PC'S....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Hey piyush,
> i'll buy it for 2k
> and pair it up with my pc
> and then hope to hell they make babies(which hopefully will be crysis munchers)


nice idea
they'll rule the world
muaahahahhahhaa


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

combination--

pathlon 464 @ 4.4THz
asusrock am845
1.5 TB 2D2D2R2 RAM
120TB HDD


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> combination--
> 
> pathlon 464 @ 4.4GHz
> asusrock am845
> ...


thats what is known as JUGAAD
nice one dude


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> combination--
> 
> pathlon 464 @ 4.4GHz
> asusrock am845
> ...



:roll: :roll:


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 2, 2010)

pathlon!!!!!!!!!!!

Crysis here i come!!!!!!


----------



## zihaan (Jul 3, 2010)

i got a suggestion for a cabinet
in 2008 i created a rig for 10k(only cabinet components)
i went to the streets of lamington road
and searched for a 2nd hand cabinet of which i got a i ball cabinet for 200rupees widout SMPS
that may certainly reduce ur cost!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2010)

@funky sourav
where do you live bro?
i can seriously sell it for 3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

piyush *baba*, he is buying a new rig, why would he like to buy a old one...

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

@ funkysaurav
look if you can find HD4650 DDR2 512MB for 3k, it will be a great deal...


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

dudes you dont need to call me funkysourav
my name is sourav kundu
if you like you can call me guddu

@piyush
man i am looking to offload my own jurassic rig,
that rig of yours looks old enough to be my rig's mother for chrissake!!
No family planning!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

so what u decided???
when are you buying...
try to find hd4650


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

jas ,
both lynx and techshop have the card at 2.8k
i would be real lucky to have it at the same price in real life scenario!!
i found Biostar A780L Motherboard@2.6k
it is full 5.2g ht, 2 ddr2 slots,and has a pcie 2.0
should i go for it?

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

by this monday or tuesday at the latest


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

can you give me a link to that mobo...i find the specs on bio site and lynx site different..


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

BIOSTAR :: A780L3 :: Specification
here's the link jas
btw sammy says not to bother with the hd4650
cause he says availability of the 512mb one is a big question
he says to go for a mobo with hd4200

what do you think jas?

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

Biostar A780L Motherboard - A780L by: Biostar - TechShop.in - Buy Tech
here's the link from techshop


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

dude you are giving the link of A780L3, this is a ddr3 mobo, i mentioned it in my first post...i know the link of bio a780l but i am saying that the lynx site has mentioned diff specs...


dude in my opinion as you are not going to use this pc anymore after 6-7 months, get a hd4650 if available or a 9500gt, these are better than hd4200 onboard...
if you will upgrade this one only after 6-7 months then go with a 785g based mobo...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ yup. i just told if available, get it. but finding won't be easy for sure. also to know availability @ Lynx, u need visit their forum & post a query. for TechShop, i think u can simply buy it.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

good news guys.....
my dad decided to loosen his wallet a little bit..
so the budget currently stands at 19-20k
and this time i'm including 15-16"lcd widescreen monitor too(preferably dell widescreen)
but it should not in any way exceed 20k(including vat)

'cause my dad said i have to put up with this computer for 1 year at max
and when my elder brother is gonna buy me the gaming rig he promised me next year,
my dad is going to keep this 20k rig at home for accounting purposes!!!

so guys please suggest me the best config you can(excluding speakers,ups)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

haed disk, dvd are needed or not


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

Biostar A780L Motherboard @2.6k
amd athlonII x2 240       @3k
zion 2gb ddr2 800mhz      @2.3k
asus hd 4650 512mb ddr2   @2.8k
seagate hard disk         @2k
lg dvd writer             @1k
coolermaster elite 310       @1.5k
Samsung B1630N            @4.8k
Gigabyte 460w 80plus      @2k

i have decided on the above
@jas
yes i am gonna take the hdd and dvdrw

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

do you think that graphics card will have any problem handling far cry2, fallout 3,mass effect2?
maybe i will lower the details a little bit
will play at 1280x1024 all the time


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

isnt the gt 220 weaker than hd 4650?
Best PCIe Card: $90 And Under : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: June 2010
GT220 vs 4650? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
the sites say that gt220(ddr3) is equivalent to hd 4650
but the ddr2 version is slower than 4650

hey jas what games are you playing nowadays?
recommend me some !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

see toms hardware graphic card hierarchy chart..i will talk to you tomorrow morning...8 or 9am


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks jas
you have been a great help buddy!!!
see you tomorrow
 goodnight man!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3K
Biostar A780L3 @ 2.6k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
Sapphire HD 4670 512MB DDR-III [HDMI] @ 3.9k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Cheap cabby and 350W psu @ 1.5k

Total - 14.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

get tri core & T series motherboard.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

sam wont zotac mag be a better option even if costly?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

SAMMY he needs a good monitor also within 20k, so a tricore and t series mobo will push up the cost. least he can try is x3 425


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

zotag mag is basically dual core atom + 9400M + 2Gb DDR2. i doubt any 2009 game will run on atom. forget modern game.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

aby zotac mag for gaming???


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 4, 2010)

guys,
 good news my elder brother intervened
and he says he can supply me a max of 34-35k
so it looks like i dont have to wait till next year for the rig after all

just one problem though,
will this budget be able to accomodate an HD5770?

p.s.
sorry for changing the budget so often
but you know how it is with parents!!
they think that gaming on computers is worse than drugs!!!


this includes everything from scratch except the speakers(i have an old one)

how do i change the name on the thread guys?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

jasji i was asking with his dads point of view for a 20k home rig . 
isnt the ion platform strong enuf to game casually?

sam cleared my senseless dream though

and  since mag will be costlier than ur 14.5k confg , so ur the way to go.

hmm ooh 35k head over to latest price thread. but considering the rate at whch u up the budget i will wait till ya go  from 8-80k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> guys,
> good news my elder brother intervened
> and he says he can supply me a max of 34-35k
> so it looks like i dont have to wait till next year for the rig after all
> ...



something my parents always scold me for. i game a lot. ok for 35k, lets see:

Processor: Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Ram: Corsair 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz Value @ 2.7k
Graphics Card: Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.7k 
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ 2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli without PSU @ 1.2k
Hard Drive: WDC Blue 500Gb @ 2k
Monitor: Benq G2020HD @ 6.5k
DVD Writer: needed?
Keyboard-Mouse: Logitech Internet Desktop Pro @ 0.6k
UPS: APC BR550VA @ 1.8k

total: 33.8k. so add tax & if any additional charges: 34k. spend the extra 1k on UPS. and the FSP Saga II 400W will be able handle the HD5770. will be tight but won't be a issue.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> guys,
> good news my elder brother intervened
> and he says he can supply me a max of 34-35k
> so it looks like i dont have to wait till next year for the rig after all
> ...


amd athlon II x4 630->4600
bio8 785g based mobo->4200
2gb ddr3->2500
AOC 19"/20"->6500
seagatte barracuda 500gb->2000
logitech kb & mouse->500
nzxt gamma->2000
corsair vx 450W->3700
msi hd5770->9000



funkysourav said:


> they think that gaming on computers is worse than drugs!!!


read my siggy


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 4, 2010)

wont 2 gb ram be a bottleneck while gaming?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

its enough if  u go for xp
if u wanna use vista/win7
then go for 4gb


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

> they think that gaming on computers is worse than drugs!!!



i got an even epic dialog that pinches infinitely: "jaa kar kaam kyon nahin dhondta hai sare din bacho ki tarah khelta rehta hai aakhey gada kar"


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> i got an even epic dialog that pinches infinitely: "jaa kar kaam kyon nahin dhondta hai sare din bacho ki tarah khelta rehta hai aakhey gada kar"


oouch...
feel aa gayi


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

piyush ka signature saurav ke parents ke vichaar darshata hai.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

here goes my suggestion--

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
MSI R5770 1GB DDR-5 @ 9.3k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k 
Logitech K&B @ 0.7k

Total - 34k


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

nice one
a lil bit of change
nzxt gamma @2k instead of CM 310 elite(way better airflow than 310 but rare o find )


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

kudos jasji kya rig banaya hai. 

zeb bijli and antibiotics wtout psu. if gamma hard to find.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

and its even under 35k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2010)

abe yar nzxt ki proper airflow is rig mein to chaiye nahi na......IMO 310 sufficient...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

it depends on the surrounding
i mean the temp


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> it depends on the surrounding
> i mean the temp


surrounding=typical indian home
temp=typical indian summer
scenario=4 hours of hard core gaming, 12 hours of downloading

i hope the cm 310 would be enough to handle all this


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

baraf ki silli ko cabinet bana lo . na budget ka jhanjhat na cooling ka.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 4, 2010)

@jas
i think the prices you mentioned are grossly underrated
add 300 bucks to each of them 
and what we have got is the real world price
and then there's the evil VAT!!!
sigh!!

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




aby geek said:


> baraf ki silli ko cabinet bana lo . na budget ka jhanjhat na cooling ka.



better idea
put the whole rig inside the refrigerator
and keep only the display and keyboard out of the refrigerator

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

i heard the material of zebby cases are very flimsy nowadays
the bend under the weight of any heavy psu like the corsair ones


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> baraf ki silli ko cabinet bana lo . na budget ka jhanjhat na cooling ka.



kya idea hain yaar 



funkysourav said:


> @jas
> i think the prices you mentioned are grossly underrated
> add 300 bucks to each of them
> and what we have got is the real world price
> ...



none of jas price is underrated. check SMC & a few other pc stores (online). all are inc of tax. SMC's item is inc of carry charge as well.



funkysourav said:


> better idea
> put the whole rig inside the refrigerator
> and keep only the display and keyboard out of the refrigerator



excellent FLOP idea. who will pay the price of refrigerator? ok u got refrigerator at your house, so do i. now who will pay the extra price of electricity bill. again i agree, fridge always on (almost always). but than again, who'll take mom's scold for using up 1 whole slot of the refrigerator for keeping the cabinet inside? 



funkysourav said:


> i heard the material of zebby cases are very flimsy nowadays
> the bend under the weight of any heavy psu like the corsair ones



i got a better suggestion. if your PC hangs, don't kick or punch the cabby. your hand will go in & get stuck  this explains the quality of Zebronic's entry level cabby's status.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

aby geek said:


> baraf ki silli ko cabinet bana lo . na budget ka jhanjhat na cooling ka.


one guy literally did that


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

> one guy literally did that


 
tell me more


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

to be more exactly that guy used dry ice
now think the rest by urself


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

dry ice ka form rig ki heat se change nahin honga? ya fir uske liye bahut high temp chaiye?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

aby geek said:


> dry ice ka form rig ki heat se change nahin honga? ya fir uske liye bahut high temp chaiye?



ha. form change nehi hoga. but dry ice thanda to karge pc ko. also dry ice slowly vaporize hota hain. so no water also last longer.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

how long will it last in a 480 quad sli?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

aby geek said:


> how long will it last in a 480 quad sli?



well it kind of depends. on the room temperature. if the dry ice substituted directly onto the mobo (will cause instant damage i feel) or if its put on the cabinet. also if you put a meshed dry ice mix or a solid brick of dry ice. why buddy? wanna try at home?


----------

